# Kimo's life and growth thread



## Max713 (Feb 22, 2011)

Starting a new thread to document Kimo's progression through life, haven't seen a true Tegu growth progression thread, figured this would be helpful/fun. I take a lot of pictures/video's of little Kimo, expect the thread to be updated regularly.
I'll also be editing this first post with the most recent picture of Kimo periodically.


*Most Current: 5-20-11*






*History:*
8-18-10 Born
1-15-11 Arrived at new home (my apartment) 14"




2-18-11 6 months old, 14 7/8"




3-19-11 (7 months old) 15 1/4"




4-18-11 (8 months old) 16 1/4"




5-18-11 (9 months) 17 1/8"


----------



## Max713 (Feb 22, 2011)

Bath time:








And warming up after bath time:


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2011)

Great Idea !! 

It will be fun to watch him grow ...


----------



## Strange_Evil (Feb 22, 2011)

Great thread idea! Your enclosure just gets better and better. You have a lucky little tegu.


----------



## Max713 (Feb 22, 2011)

Thanks! Here's a better view of the enclosure as well.


----------



## carlos123est (Feb 22, 2011)

very nice enclosure


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2011)

what type of substrate are u using?


----------



## Max713 (Feb 22, 2011)

Thanks!

Substrate is Coco husk, course. Edible, and holds in humidity very well. Similar to cypress mulch, but easier to find and less expensive.


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2011)

Looks great! He's adorable!


----------



## Max713 (Feb 23, 2011)

Who says I spoil him


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2011)

That`s it lunch time !!


----------



## Max713 (Feb 23, 2011)

montana said:


> That`s it lunch time !!



Hahaha


----------



## Max713 (Feb 24, 2011)

Awake and hungry


----------



## Max713 (Feb 24, 2011)

Apparently, the apartment above me is getting renovated, I don't think Kimo appreciates all the banging and hammering... >: (


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Feb 24, 2011)

_Very nice Gu and set up :-D . 

There are guite a few tegu growth threads here by members who have been here since the beginning. They may not spend as much time on here as others so they're not updated as often. It's also hibernation season so not much to update until they wake up._


----------



## Max713 (Feb 24, 2011)

Bubblz Calhoun said:


> _Very nice Gu and set up :-D .
> 
> There are guite a few tegu growth threads here by members who have been here since the beginning. They may not spend as much time on here as others so they're not updated as often. It's also hibernation season so not much to update until they wake up._



Thank you!

Really? I couldn't find any, you don't have a link by chance do you?


----------



## Draco D Tegu (Feb 24, 2011)

Beautiful Gu! Looking forward to reading / seeing more of him.

I remember when Gator was that little.


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Feb 24, 2011)

_Here's a couple your Op reminded me of but there are more.

Jam x Whitey Babies;
<!-- l --><a class="postlink-local" href="http://www.tegutalk.com/viewtopic.php?p=54357#p54357" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">viewtopic.php?p=54357#p54357</a><!-- l -->

The Vegeta Diaries;
<!-- l --><a class="postlink-local" href="http://www.tegutalk.com/viewtopic.php?p=50375#p50375" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">viewtopic.php?p=50375#p50375</a><!-- l -->_


----------



## Max713 (Feb 25, 2011)

I just got off the phone with Johnny at TeguTerra (my breeder), after a 45 minute conversation. I CAN NOT say enough good things about him and his family (both human and reptile). He truly cares about what he does, and produces the most amazing lizards you can possibly come across. Cheers to Johnny! 
If you have anything other than great things to say about him, I urge you to give him a call or email him, he's a great man and an even better breeder.

PM me if you need his information, I'm not sure about the forums policy on posting outside links, or contact information.




Bubblz Calhoun said:


> _Here's a couple your Op reminded me of but there are more.
> 
> Jam x Whitey Babies;
> <!-- l --><a class="postlink-local" href="http://www.tegutalk.com/viewtopic.php?p=54357#p54357" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">viewtopic.php?p=54357#p54357</a><!-- l -->
> ...



Some great threads, thank you


----------



## Max713 (Mar 1, 2011)

Kimo hangin out with me while I was doing Medical Terminology Homework, small handling video:
<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5490203828/" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5490203828/</a><!-- m -->


----------



## Strange_Evil (Mar 1, 2011)

Great vid,Kimo's looking good he has a nice patern, your doing a great job.He sure is one curious little tegu. He already seems so use to you. Does he ever really try to run from you anymore?


----------



## Max713 (Mar 1, 2011)

Thanks! I'm sure trying to do best by him.

He's extremely curious! I love watching him explore, I can't believe how comfortable he is around me already! I've only ever seen him run once, the second day I had him when I came after him in his enclosure. He never runs, or even tries to get away from me anymore, I can just let him roam around my apartment as long as I watch him so he doesn't get anywhere he shouldn't be. He just lazely lumbers around checking everything out.
He was pretty pissed this morning when I dug him up so I could work on his enclosure though, got a good open mouth, hissing tail whip for that one haha. I let him bask for a bit and he mellowed out... He's got so much personality it's amazing!


----------



## Strange_Evil (Mar 1, 2011)

Max713 said:


> Thanks! I'm sure trying to do best by him.
> 
> He's extremely curious! I love watching him explore, I can't believe how comfortable he is around me already! I've only ever seen him run once, the second day I had him when I came after him in his enclosure. He never runs, or even tries to get away from me anymore, I can just let him roam around my apartment as long as I watch him so he doesn't get anywhere he shouldn't be. He just lazely lumbers around checking everything out.
> He was pretty pissed this morning when I dug him up so I could work on his enclosure though, got a good open mouth, hissing tail whip for that one haha. I let him bask for a bit and he mellowed out... He's got so much personality it's amazing!




Cool sounds like you got one little amazing Gu on your hands :-D ,i'm looking forward to watching him grow.


----------



## Max713 (Mar 8, 2011)

Hangin out today:





Couldn't take one just right when he had his tongue all the way out





And a video of him hangin out with his dad 
<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d7-MqrNefuE" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d7-MqrNefuE</a><!-- m -->


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2011)

Fun video..


----------



## Strange_Evil (Mar 8, 2011)

Kimo is Looking good. Nice vid.


----------



## Max713 (Mar 8, 2011)

Thanks.

A funny Kimo hard at work on his "mound"
<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ckfZj9Faa0A" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ckfZj9Faa0A</a><!-- m --> 

And his burrow, kind of hard to see, it starts in the back corner of his enclosure




There's a second entrance in his log, the main part of the burrow is in between the log and the plywood


----------



## Max713 (Mar 8, 2011)

Such a funny lizard... apparently he wants a mound there!
It's about 7-8" high, and he's currently sleeping in it. He pushed around all the mulch on top of the plywood to make the mound.


----------



## Max713 (Mar 19, 2011)

Not much growth in the last month, Kimo's at only about 15.25".








And Kimo showing little to no interest in his first pinky... haha


----------



## Strange_Evil (Mar 19, 2011)

Kimo looks bigger to me,seems like he is getting thicker. Great pics glad to see he is doing great. Did he ever eat that Fuzzy?


----------



## Max713 (Mar 19, 2011)

Strange_Evil said:


> Kimo looks bigger to me,seems like he is getting thicker. Great pics glad to see he is doing great. Did he ever eat that Fuzzy?



Thanks!
That's what I thought as well, seems to have gained a little girth, although he only gained 3/8" in length.
He didn't take the fuzzy, but gladly took the turkey I gave him... He's still a picky little eater, but I'm sure that will change as he matures.


----------



## chrisjb (Mar 26, 2011)

Hi there, love ur setup has given me so many ideas for my Tegu as preparing to build new enclosure


----------



## Max713 (Apr 19, 2011)

Another month has gone as well as another inch, he's now 16 1/4" snout to tip.















Don't you hate it when you mess up those good shots!


----------



## james.w (Apr 19, 2011)

Lookin good. Is he a 2010 hatchling??


----------



## Max713 (Apr 19, 2011)

Yes, as you can see in the first post, he was born Aug 18th, 2010. He's been in a very long "slow down", probably close to 5-6 months of low activity. He's small for his age, but understandable with how long he's been relatively inactive. Expecting a huge spurt this summer.

Thanks.


----------



## teguboy77 (Apr 19, 2011)

Wow hes getting big and is looking awsome congrats,keep up the good work.


----------



## Max713 (Apr 26, 2011)

Just a new pic of his enclosure, the pothos is getting huge!





Just because


----------



## Max713 (Apr 27, 2011)

Oh herrrrrrroooo.





Blurry dammit...










I grow tired of you.





Sleepy time





Kimo likes it hot!


----------



## Max713 (May 2, 2011)

Little update on Kimo's enclosure, upgraded his basking spot to a large plate rock. Arranged it so he has a nice little crack to hide in under the rock as well.


----------



## Max713 (May 21, 2011)

Little more Kimo, 17 1/4".


----------



## Max713 (May 27, 2011)

Growin like a weed, grew an inch in 11 days!


----------



## JohnMatthew (May 27, 2011)

I dig your setup, good job keeping those plants alive with a tegu roaming the enclosure. I hope that basking rock is nice and secure!


----------



## Max713 (May 27, 2011)

JohnMatthew said:


> I dig your setup, good job keeping those plants alive with a tegu roaming the enclosure. I hope that basking rock is nice and secure!



Thanks.
Very secure, screws on all the sides holding it in place.


----------



## jjollie (May 27, 2011)

this is a good thread, nice looking tegu and enclosure


----------



## herpgirl2510 (May 29, 2011)

Your enclosure looks great. My guy is bigger but I just hang the plants from the ceiling and he does not bother them. Good idea keeping track like this you will be able to put together a little scrap book.


----------



## Piercedcub32 (May 29, 2011)

I love this thread! crazy size difference in the last 11 days! July can't come soon enough! ) Love the setup too. what are the dimensions?


----------



## Max713 (May 30, 2011)

Piercedcub32 said:


> I love this thread! crazy size difference in the last 11 days! July can't come soon enough! ) Love the setup too. what are the dimensions?



Thanks!

He's growin like a weed!
I can't wait to see what he's at, at the end of the summer!

Current enclosure is 4'x3'x3'.
Adult enclosure wiil be 8'x3'x3', maybe a 9'x3'x3'


----------



## Max713 (Jun 7, 2011)

He just keeps goin! Shedding again today, already. Only a week since he finished up his last shed.
Check out the difference, I love how his colors are coming out, the white in his face is really coming.










You know what I can't believe, he actually jumped on me today, from the bathroom counter. Not sure if he was just tired of the counter, or if he actually wanted to be one me, cool none the less.

Little video
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-_AblS1PDcU


----------



## Max713 (Jun 13, 2011)

Goin and goin and goin.
He's at 21 3/4" now.


----------



## Max713 (Jun 19, 2011)

What a month, Kimo is now 23" long, that's 6 inches in one month!!!


----------



## Piercedcub32 (Jun 19, 2011)

That is just insane! I can't wait for the eggs to hatch!!!!


----------



## Max713 (Jun 19, 2011)

Thats what I thought, I still can't believe it, I can't wait to see what he looks like in another month.


----------



## m758b033 (Jun 20, 2011)

What a great goo! I am along for the ride for sure
He has also started to put some meat on that tail!


----------



## Max713 (Jul 11, 2011)

Still growing like crazy, 3 weeks later, and he's now 29" long! Eating like an absolute pig.


----------



## j.sawyer48 (Jul 11, 2011)

thats a sick set up and a beautiful gu


----------



## Max713 (Jul 20, 2011)

A month has gone by, and Kimo has grown another 8.5"! Thats almost 3/4 of a foot in one month, now at 11 months old!
He's doin great!


----------



## Rhetoric (Jul 20, 2011)

He looks good, hes got a nice round belly 
I like his pattern and the dark head


----------



## Max713 (Jul 20, 2011)

These were taken right after he scarfed down a bunch of turkey, he's looking great! Thanks!


----------



## Piercedcub32 (Jul 20, 2011)

looking awesome! Have you made any more videos?


----------



## Max713 (Jul 20, 2011)

Actually yes, here are a couple:


----------



## Piercedcub32 (Jul 20, 2011)

LOL, can't believe he fit under the couch! Tegu-proofing just got lower ;o)


----------



## Max713 (Jul 20, 2011)

Right? Little bastard goes for the couch every time... No problem, in another week he won't be able to fit his fat head under there. Haha


----------



## herpgirl2510 (Jul 21, 2011)

He is a very handsome boy.


----------



## Max713 (Jul 21, 2011)

_DSC1882 by Max713, on Flickr


----------



## Strange_Evil (Jul 21, 2011)

Look's more like the tegu that ate kimo lol. Seriously though dude, your doing a fantastic job and kimo looks great, i followed this thread since day one and its impressive to see how much kimo has grown.


----------



## Max713 (Aug 19, 2011)

Well, Kimo hit one year old yesterday! Coming in at a whopping 38" long!
Seems to be in full swing Tegu puberty :/


----------



## Piercedcub32 (Aug 19, 2011)

Happy Birthday Kimo! Hope he got a special treat! Its hard to believe my little guy is gonna look like this in 10 more months! ;o)


----------



## Schnellzug (Aug 20, 2011)

Beautiful tegu. Just wondering...what kind of camera are you using. It takes really good photos


----------



## Max713 (Aug 20, 2011)

Thanks!

Camera is a Nikon D90 with 50 ƒ1.8 lens, I'm an amateur photographer on the side.


----------



## Max713 (Sep 20, 2011)

Well, here we are and another month has gone by. We went through some really rough times this last month, but we are moving forward, and Kimo is doing well. I moved into a new house, with a big spacious back yard, Kimo finally gets the roaming time he needs! I'm thinking he's loving the fresh sun and outside air!
He hasn't been eating much lately, and he didn't grow much at all this last month, but he seems to be doing well otherwise.

So here he is, I forgot the remote for reference this time, but here he is at about 39" long, 13 months old.



_DSC7994.jpg by Max713, on Flickr




_DSC8031.jpg by Max713, on Flickr




_DSC8043.jpg by Max713, on Flickr

And a little cruisin' video:


Couple more?



_DSC8000.jpg by Max713, on Flickr




_DSC8029.jpg by Max713, on Flickr


----------



## Max713 (Sep 22, 2011)

_DSC7994.jpg by Max713, on Flickr




_DSC8031.jpg by Max713, on Flickr


----------



## Aardbark (Sep 23, 2011)

Awwwww Kimo is sooooo cute. I love the baby pics.

It was kinda funny, because I skipped from page one, to page 5, and I was like, Kimo got big! such a beautifull lizard, I love the pics. Keep up with the thread, its great.


----------



## Max713 (Oct 14, 2011)

A couple feeding videos:

A couple chicken gizzards




A clutch of fertile Beardy eggs I had no intention of incubating, he loved these!


----------



## Little Wise Owl (Oct 15, 2011)

Seeing him grow has made me jealous. My tegu has grown like... 2 inches since April.

He looks good.


----------



## Max713 (Oct 16, 2011)

Really, thats all? How big is she now? Has she started eating better?

Thank you though, I love him to death, even if he can be a **** head sometimes.


----------

